# SD Card reader not working



## zerodoubt01 (Jun 28, 2006)

I've got a Dell Inspiron 9300 with the built-in SD card reader and it worked fine until like six months ago and I have been trying since then to get it to work. When you pop a card in it takes a sec and then you hear a sound like you just plugged something in, but then nothing happens. A new icon used to show up in the "My Computer" file and also a window showing what was on the card but now nothing at all. Also under the hardware profiles I can see the host controller on there, but theres a yellow triangle with an exclamation mark beside it. When I go into its properties, under status it says " The device cannot start. (Code 10) " Someone please help I'm about ready to take a baseball bat to this computer.


----------



## Dell_CA (Jan 3, 2007)

Hello,

My name is Mike, I'm a Technical Analyst located at Dell corporate headquarters in Round Rock, TX. I'm part of an internet outreach team developed to interact with the online community regarding technical questions and issues that customers face with Dell products. I read about your problem and wanted to help. It sounds like you may just need to reinstall the driver. There is a chance, with the error you provided, that the SD card reader has failed, but a driver reinstall may get it working again. Go into device manager and uninstall the device, then reboot. When you reboot you may get the Found New Hardware Wizard, if you do, close it. Get online and download this driver: http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=188377. Follow the install wizard and hopefully this will get your SD card reader working again. If after you've reinstalled it you get the same error message in the device manager then you may be looking at a bad card reader. I hope this information helps.

Thank you,

Mike 
Dell customer advocate


----------

